# Easton Shaft Selector Doubt



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

I believe the 'charts' require a correction to draw weight when shooting a point weight over 'x' grains....the actual number escapes me. That being said, since the software allows you to enter point weight, I'd be inclined to go with what it suggests (400).


----------



## jeremy martin (Mar 18, 2010)

Which cams do you have? Cam and 1/2 might get away with a .400. Spirals are going to require a stiffer arrow.


----------

